# Japanese Hornets and Honeybees



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Its my understanding, and there was a simlar post recently that confirmed this, that there are no Japanese hornets in the USA. I'm no expert but if Japanese hornets were here it would be very significant and scary.

See: http://www.vespa-crabro.de/hornets.htm

Quote from above link:

[USA: Giant Hornet, European Hornet, Old World Hornet. Vespa crabro is there also commonly called the "Brown Hornet", and is sometimes mistakenly referred to as the "Japanese Hornet". This is the largest and, technically, the only true hornet found in the United States. It is not the same wasp as the "Bald-Faced-Hornet" or the "Yellow Hornet".]


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

They are yellow and black and BIG but I guess they aren't the real thing. 

My husband got stung yesterday by a giant hornet, but it was dark and reddish. I'm going to google your hronets above and see if I can find it. Don't know what kind it was but it packed a whallop!! Whole arm around the two bites/stings swole up. Used crushed plaintain (you can find this herb in your lawn, considered a weed)to help draw the posion out. He's much better today. Darn thing got him several times in different places.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Double posted-sorry!

[ July 23, 2006, 02:14 PM: Message edited by: Gingerbee ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, Ginger...I answered your inquiry on the local board. Welcome to beesource and the local board, too.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/ent/notes/Urban/eurohornet.htm#life

[ July 23, 2006, 02:59 PM: Message edited by: iddee ]


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for both your help and the information.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

--I have seen several Japanese hornets around my hive of honeybees in NC. I've heard they can kill a hive.

Videos:

http://www.olympus.co.jp/en/magazine/pursuit/feature_article/jan2003/movie_mp_b.cfm

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1012_051012_hornet_video.html


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Joe, why not explain that there are none here rather than link a video from Japan where they attack a hive of european bees that have been imported and do not know how to protect themselves? The native Japanese hives have adapted to fight them off.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

I've learned that these hornets around my hive are not true Japanese, that they are really euorpean or 'brown' hornets. 

Thanks to everyone for the help


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

--Joe, why not explain that there are none here rather than link a video from Japan...

Iddee, Astro bee already explained it very well. And Ginerbee acknowledged the posts. I guess I could have said the same thing Astrobee has.


----------



## Carl Holcomb (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm also having trouble with brown hornets. They hover just out side the hive entrance and grab the field bees as they return. I've been suiting up and swatting them every chance I get but I work days so I can't get them all. They fly at night and are attracted to light like moths. Every night I turn on my porch lights and get them as they fly by, they don't fly very fast. I've been using hornet spray and it works fine, a friend of mine says a tennis racket works great to, also improves his swing. Anyone else having problems and is there anything to do about it?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I was extracting some cotton honey over the weekend and one was bold enough to come in through the top. The girls made short work of it - they balled it immediately. I've seen more this year than in the past. One thing I've noticed is that they really seek out oak tree sap and you can sometimes find a cluster of 6-9 hornets drinking the sap. Look at the base of your oak trees, you might get lucky and find a cluster.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I was out metal detecting yesterday and found a nest of the Euorpean hornets in a Locust tree. I did leave that area very promptly.
I don't like those guys.
Curtis


----------

